# The Greatest Debate v2 : Doflamingo vs. Cracker



## Raiden34 (Aug 26, 2016)

_*Doflamingo*_ -

Abilities ; Haoshoku Haki, Awekening, able to stitch internal organs, Flight, Parasite, String Bullets, Clone:Black Knight, Spiders Web, Bird Cage, Overheat, Hamstring, Thousand Arrows Thread, Five Color Strings, Fullbright, Offwhite, Everwhite, God Thread, Fretsaw, speed and agility.

_*Cracker*_ -

Abilities ; Superior Busoshoku Haki and physical strength over G3, Hard Biscuit, Thousand Arms, Pretzel Roll.


----------



## giantbiceps (Aug 26, 2016)

Tanjiahdo Lofulamingo > Cracker

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## HawkEye13 (Aug 26, 2016)

Doflamingo, the only thing that cracker has over him is defensive capabilities. Cracker is potentially down after 1 kong gun. I don't see luffy even using KKG to finish him, a leo bazooka will put him down for good.


----------



## giantbiceps (Aug 26, 2016)

The dude's eyes turned white already.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Nekochako (Aug 26, 2016)

Doflamingo probably has better endurance but in terms of strength Cracker could very well be just as strong. Doubt he is actually stronger but it´s not impossible.


----------



## Yuki (Aug 26, 2016)

DD wins. 

Cracker is obviously stronger in some area's.

But he does not have any of DDs hax.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 26, 2016)

giantbiceps said:


> Tanjiahdo Lofulamingo > Cracker







/thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## savior2005 (Aug 26, 2016)

cracker has stronger COA than doffy, but doffy is, atm, way more versatile. I think cracker is the jozu of the big mom crew, and I put doffy at that same level. It could go either way, but if I had to choose, id give it to doffy extreme diff.


----------



## gajoobwalrus (Aug 26, 2016)

As of current showings, Doflamingo is likely stronger in every category except CoA & physical strength. But, I'd put my money on Cracker getting up after that Kong Gun. I think once we see more from Cracker in the next couple chapters, he'll end up being the strongest person Luffy has fought in the New World (bar Fuji if you count that as a fight)
Big Mom isn't stupid. I don't know why she would send somebody weaker than Doflamingo to take out a pirate that she believes to have defeated Doffy. Plus the fact that he was sent after Urogue, who already defeated one of the 4 Sweet Commanders, which further supports that he's likely the 1st or 2nd strongest in Big Mom's crew.


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 26, 2016)

Doffy still has this.  While Cracker may (and that's a big may) be able to break out of Parasite due to the nature of his fruit, Doffy's awakening has been shown to be capable of blocking G4-tier attacks, and he has successfully parried G4 attacks and looked a lot better after than Cracker even with significant internal damage.  

When Doffy awakens, God Thread will fuck Cracker up.  Especially with Doffy's speed and durability at max w.o his organs fried.  Keep in mind that when G2 Luffy first fought Doffy he absolutely trashed him with his clones.  I'd say even worse than Cracker did to G2 Luffy.


----------



## Monstar6 (Aug 26, 2016)

Cracker.


----------



## Gohara (Aug 26, 2016)

It depends on where Cracker ranks in The Big Mam Pirates, but so far I'm leaning towards Doflamingo winning IMO.  Cracker being physically stronger and/or having better defense seems to be a fair assumption.  The same goes for Cracker having better Armanent Haki.  However, Doflamingo is more versatile.  If Cracker is the most powerful or possibly even the 2nd most powerful Big Mam Commander I can see him being more powerful than Doflamingo, but I would be surprised if he were ranked lower than that in The Big Mam Pirates and is still more powerful than Doflamingo.  Doflamingo is seemingly one of the most powerful characters below Yonkou level, or at least one of the more powerful characters below Yonkou level.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2016)

DD mid dif.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 26, 2016)

Josh said:


> DD mid dif.



Just going by 837, this seems about right. Doffy+Bellamy+Trebol beat Luffy+Law, whereas Cracker looks like he was OHKOed (or close to it) by a kong gun that he tried to block with multiple shields. Cracker's bounty makes me hope that he'll pull out awakening or 1000 arms next chapter though.


----------



## MYJC (Aug 26, 2016)

DD wins. 

Cracker may have the advantage in defense and arnament haki, but Doffy has the advantage is most other areas. He's just too versatile to be taken down just because his opponent has an advantage in one categroy. 


Cracker eventually falls to Doffy's hax, high-ish diff.


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 26, 2016)

MYJC said:


> DD wins.
> Cracker may *have the advantage in defense and arnament haki*, but Doffy has the advantage is most other areas. He's just too versatile to be taken down just because his opponent has an advantage in one categroy.
> Cracker eventually falls to Doffy's hax, high-ish diff.



What makes you say that? Cracker does seem to be a far more defense-heavy fighter than Doffy, and yet his defenses proved less effective against a kong gun than a grievously wounded Doffy's did. That's what makes me think that Doffy is pretty far above Cracker. Unless, of course, Cracker shows us way more next chapter, which I think he probably will.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 26, 2016)

Awakened DD > Cracker > Base-DD; Now if Cracker has awakening he could be stronger than DD.


----------



## ShadoLord (Aug 27, 2016)

Doflamingo rapes. 

Cracker will fall prey to parasite and the fight is over.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Beast (Aug 27, 2016)

Cracker Jack and Jozu all > DD


----------



## Zuhaitz (Aug 27, 2016)

DD would give Cracker the Jozu treatment.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 27, 2016)

Cracker may have a powerup other than awakening; I mean there was this thing Cracker did that made nearby trees wither. According to Luffy that's not haki.


----------



## Amol (Aug 27, 2016)

Impossible to tell untill next chapter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## mr sean66 (Aug 27, 2016)

Cracker can't fly, doflamingo could literally stay airborne and harrass cracker with awakening untill he can land parasite, then once he lands it he will find a way to kill him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Aug 28, 2016)

Cracker is a tree buster. Dofla rapes.


----------



## Samehadaman (Aug 28, 2016)

Seems pointless to answer until next chapter. If it doesn't get off-paneled, we are very likely to find out if Cracker is out of the fight and if not how he handles G4.
On what I've seen so far I'd bet on Doflamingo.


----------



## Xion (Aug 29, 2016)

Samehadaman said:


> Seems pointless to answer until next chapter. If it doesn't get off-paneled, we are very likely to find out if Cracker is out of the fight and if not how he handles G4.
> On what I've seen so far I'd bet on Doflamingo.



This.

Next chapter should determine this. I'd give the edge to Doflamingo only because of the versatility of abilities he has as well as his speed. 

But I very highly doubt we've seen the last of what Cracker has to offer. I expect some pretty crazy abilities next chapter. a

Six arms means 994 to go for Thousand Arms Cracker.


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Aug 30, 2016)

Xion said:


> This.
> 
> Next chapter should determine this. I'd give the edge to Doflamingo only because of the versatility of abilities he has as well as his speed.
> 
> ...



994 arms? Im pretty sure the 1000 arms thing is hyperbole. I doubt hes actually gonna grow 1000 arms . Where would they even fit on his shoulders? Its like Kakashi having 1000 jutsu or Hiruzen mastering every jutsu in Konoha/knowing 10000 genjutsu. Its not literal. Just hyperbole. They have a lot, but not that many.


----------



## Xion (Aug 30, 2016)

IzayaOrihara said:


> 994 arms? Im pretty sure the 1000 arms thing is hyperbole. I doubt hes actually gonna grow 1000 arms . Where would they even fit on his shoulders? Its like Kakashi having 1000 jutsu or Hiruzen mastering every jutsu in Konoha/knowing 10000 genjutsu. Its not literal. Just hyperbole. They have a lot, but not that many.



Next chapter. 

The 1000 might be hyperbole, but surely it's more than six.

That's the obvious implication.


----------



## ken2guy (Aug 31, 2016)

Mingo still tanks g4 better than cracker
As for who has better haki can't say since df abilities can affect how hard armament can be
Its possible crackers ability also let's him increase his armamentlike luffy g4.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Sep 1, 2016)

Doflamingo raping or even mid-diffing? Some of you guys really jumped the gun there.
An emperor's strongest commanders have always been disgustingly underrated. FMs are portrayed around the same level as the admirals, which are the parallels we've seen time and time again. I suppose Rayleigh can be an exception due to being Roger's first mate, but he's in his 70s and casually matched an admiral without touching his sword in a long time. Heck, he was such a threat that Kizaru didn't attempt to capture or fight him further on Sabaody - despite being far past his prime - and it was suggested that an in-depth operation was necessary to take him down in old age. And Marco was never shown in a negative light against the admirals. Rather, he can casually fight them and was shown to be on the same level. It was also implied that Beckman can be quite a threat to them, but that's not as clear-cut without any feats to support him. However, the general idea of portrayal that Oda puts across is first mates being comparable to them, and nothing Doflamingo has done puts him on their level. That said, Doflamingo should be somewhere in the realm of second-in-strength/third-in-strength among an emperor's commanders, though it's difficult to determine where he sits exactly. I imagine he's still weaker than the second-in-strength and probably stronger than the third-in-strength, but more chapters that contain the top commanders should give us an answer. 

Assuming Doflamingo can push an admiral to mid-diff, all of that makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 1, 2016)

Bahahahahahaha at all this premature Donflamingo wank. A lot of you really should have waited for the next chapter.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 1, 2016)

King Itachi said:


> And Marco was never shown in a negative light against the admirals.


You lost me there 

Marco was treated like nothing more than a little bird by Sakazuki.


----------



## Amol (Sep 1, 2016)

Amol said:


> Impossible to tell untill next chapter.


And now we know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Sep 1, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> You lost me there
> 
> Marco was treated like nothing more than a little bird by Sakazuki.



Based on? All the two of them managed to do was stall each other on two different occasions: before Whitebeard blindsided Akainu and after when he came to fight the commanders alongside other marines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 1, 2016)

King Itachi said:


> And Marco was never shown in a negative light against the admirals.


Apart from failing miserably to injure them at every turn, even with the element of surprise (and with backup in his ambush on Akainu), whereas the Admirals were shown to be capable of damaging him.


King Itachi said:


> It was also implied that Beckman can be quite a threat to them.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 1, 2016)

King Itachi said:


> Based on? All the two of them managed to do was stall each other on two different occasions: before Whitebeard blindsided Akainu and after when he came to fight the commanders alongside other marines.


Based on the fact that the combined efforts of Vista and Marco couldn't even  get through Akainu's logia intangibility and also a badly injured Sakazuki was still fighting Marco, all his commanders, a former Shichibukai and some new world pirates.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Sep 1, 2016)

Jigen said:


> Apart from failing miserably to injure them at every turn, even with the element of surprise (and with backup in his ambush on Akainu), whereas the Admirals were shown to be capable of damaging him.



Marco's ability enables him to heal from their attacks, so they're doing nothing to him damage-wise until his regeneration no longer works. So they're at best taking a dent in his stamina or regeneration limit (unknown), while Marco is also putting a dent in their own. But Marco doesn't necessarily have to be tanking attacks constantly with his excellent mobility, either. And you don't know if the admirals weren't hurt from Marco's attacks; that's just an assumption on your part. The only fact that we know is he didn't visibly damage them, but that doesn't automatically mean he didn't damage them at all. The admirals can endure a lot just like Marco, so it's a troublesome duel that will go on for an extended amount of time. Additionally, the ambush against Akainu can be interpreted in different ways based on his reaction, and we'll never know what that scuffle truly means until Logia/Haki are explained in detail. Admirals and Marco have top-tier fruits/physical abilities/Haki, which is why that's nothing less than solid high-diff for the winner.

You're just lying to yourself if you don't put Marco on the same level as them, though I can understand Beckman based on feats. He's got no battle feats against top tiers, after all.


I stated that it's "implied" he can be a threat to them, which would make no sense if he couldn't as one of Shanks' top commanders. Without feats, I agree that it's difficult to argue that Beckman is any kind of significant threat to the point of an extreme-diff match, but he should be able to give an admiral high-diff based on his position alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X18999 (Sep 1, 2016)

Who cares about Marco! 

Cracker could likely Solo the whole Doffy family...


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Sep 1, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Based on the fact that the combined efforts of Vista and Marco couldn't even  get through Akainu's logia intangibility



And you ignore the fact that Akainu didn't just brush off the ambush. We'll never know why that happened until Logia/Haki happen to be explained in detail. Because of Akainu's expression, however, what he did was uncomfortable and took effort on some level to avoid... or maybe he was damaged/exhausted from fending off their assault with Haki, which would explain how Marineford Whitebeard's blindside managed to cause damage. We simply don't know. It's conjecture for both sides: the two of us.



> and also a badly injured Sakazuki was still fighting Marco, all his commanders, a former Shichibukai and some new world pirates



You conveniently leave out that Akainu wasn't alone and didn't do shit to Marco, which is the entire point I'm trying to make. I don't care about the others, but Marco is on the same level as the admirals based on manga canon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Sep 1, 2016)

Cracker creates 10 clones and smashes mingo. mid-high diff for the BM commander.


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Sep 1, 2016)

I think Cracker is stronger, but please tell me how he gets out of Parasite? What can he do against Birdcage? And remember Doffy can play the clones game too and just get into the sky and spam Awakening to harass Cracker and then eventually land Parasite. He managed it on Jozu. I don't see why Cracker should be any different. Cracker is better defensivelly but when it comes to tactics and offence I think Doffy could take this extreme difficulty.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 1, 2016)

Birdcage is useless 1 on 1, Cracker wouldn't get caught by parasite because literally nobody aside of fodders,distracted or close to death targets got caught by Doffy's parasite.


----------



## ken2guy (Sep 1, 2016)

Spirit King said:


> Bahahahahahaha at all this premature Donflamingo wank. A lot of you really should have waited for the next chapter.


I justnread it wow and 2 think he cut through luffy just like that man oh man makes me wonder how  luffy will progress further also crackers hair doe xD


----------



## ken2guy (Sep 1, 2016)

IzayaOrihara said:


> I think Cracker is stronger, but please tell me how he gets out of Parasite? What can he do against Birdcage? And remember Doffy can play the clones game too and just get into the sky and spam Awakening to harass Cracker and then eventually land Parasite. He managed it on Jozu. I don't see why Cracker should be any different. Cracker is better defensivelly but when it comes to tactics and offence I think Doffy could take this extreme difficulty.



As of CH 838 doffy would play with cracker just like he did with luffy  as for cracker vs bird cage no 1during dressrosa arc attempted to break it so ill assume sum1 on par with g4luffy won't do anything against it 

What they both share is the ability to manipulate their respective fruits to take form  

But since no 1 seems 2be talking about conqrs haki I'll just say doffy still got this cuz cracker ain't shown it yet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gohara (Sep 1, 2016)

We have no way of knowing whether or not Marco hurt Kizaru, because he only kicked him on the arm which was covered by clothes.  Plus, it's not like Marco kicking Kizaru was going to make blood gush out of his arm.  The only way we would know if Marco did any visible damage is if Marco broke Kizaru's arm, but is it really fair to say that Marco not breaking Kizaru's arm means that he can't hurt Kizaru?  Not knowing whether or not he did and knowing that he can't are two very different things.

Unless we're referring to assumed damage that Kizaru dealt Marco that Marco intentionally took and healed from just to showcase his abilities, I don't remember any Admirals damaging Marco.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

